# Anyone searching for that perfect whitetail rifle?



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Blaser S2 DB Safari, .500 Nitro cal. side by side double rifle, 24" barrels, Zeiss scope, Ammo, Hard Case | Gunrunner Online Auctions


Blaser S2 DB Safari, .500 Nitro cal. side by side double rifle. Serial #BL7080, mfg. Germany. Excellent condition. Beautiful double rifle that has KO'd two Jumbos and has only been fired ten times! 24" barrels have excellent bores. Tight action. Matte bluing is 100%. Gray scroll engraved...




auctions.thegunrunner.com




It's up on Gunrunners auction. It's a straight wall cartridge so gotta be legal right?🤣


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Who mounts a scope on a piece of art like that?!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Has to feel like sledgehammer to the shoulder!


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Moo Juice said:


> Who mounts a scope on a piece of art like that?!


I can see the scope bite now! 🤣


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

To he$& with the Red Rider, that scope will shoot your eye out!


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

I already have a fine selection of pellet rifles but thanks anyways🤓


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Says only fired 10 times, must have beat the s**t out the shooter.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds like an “elephant or Kodiak bear gun“ to me!😭


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Ron Y said:


> Says only fired 10 times, must have beat the s**t out the shooter.


Idk what would hurt worse, the should or the wallet. 10 rounds will cost you about $80.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

Well that would be legal for Ohio.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> Who mounts a scope on a piece of art like that?!


That was the first thing to come to mind. And on an elephant gun to boot. I would assume most would want open sights for that. It can be a game of close quarters requiring a very fast and perfectly placed shot. An extra second finding the target can be the difference between making the shot and getting stomped into the dirt. Not to mention it just looks bad.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Watched a couple videos of the recoil and stumbled upon the 600 and 700 Nitro Express! Each rounds is $50-120!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive always wanted a double rifle, just too rich for my blood and that would be a legal deer rifle in ohio

and why put a scope on that?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

My gunsmith in Oklahoma said that he would build me one in 357 max. He needs a base shotgun but it has to be a specific one. Can't remember what one but it has to do with the firing pins. Isn't a project I'm ready to tackle yet.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> That was the first thing to come to mind. And on an elephant gun to boot. I would assume most would want open sights for that. It can be a game of close quarters requiring a very fast and perfectly placed shot. An extra second finding the target can be the difference between making the shot and getting stomped into the dirt. Not to mention it just looks bad.


The guys that hunt that way scope those big bores often. They are after tough ass really big aggressive game, like Cape Buffalo, and they want to hit it right the first time. Fine iron sights cover 24” of body at 50 yrds and these animals do not drop from terminal shock like the medium game most of us are used to, has to be a killing shot or the $hit hits the fan immediately. That and if your are on one of those hunts there is always a few guns ready to deliver your second shot for you if needed, these hunts are ‘one shot hunts’ normally.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> The guys that hunt that way scope those big bores often. They are after tough ass really big aggressive game, like Cape Buffalo, and they want to hit it right the first time. Fine iron sights cover 24” of body at 50 yrds and these animals do not drop from terminal shock like the medium game most of us are used to, has to be a killing shot or the $hit hits the fan immediately. That and if your are on one of those hunts there is always a few guns ready to deliver your second shot for you if needed, these hunts are ‘one shot hunts’ normally.


That one in particular says it was used specifically for elephant. I haven’t watched a ton of elephant hunt of course, but the ones I’ve seen have exclusively used iron sight double guns because of the type of hunt it is. There is often no time to look through a scope, and sometimes its just too close. Maybe there are elephant hunts that are in more open areas than a scope can be used. I just haven’t seen them.


----------

